# I'm new here



## NinjaChristian (Feb 28, 2016)

I have been exploring martial talk for a while, so I finally decided to join up. I have been practicing taekwondo for two years, and I am currently a green belt (6th gup). I practice taekwondo because I love to practice taekwondo; I am flexible and athletic so I enjoy the full body work out that taekwondo practice provides. I also practice because I want to be able to defend myself if the need arises, but still; I just enjoy jumping, spinning around, then landing a kick (fancy moves reserved for show; I am most likely just going to punch to the head or back kick to the stomach. ). I hope to learn a lot from the plethora of martial arts experience people have on this forum, maybe pose a question of my own from time to time.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome NinjaChristian! I love the name. Like: 007th Heaven


----------



## NinjaChristian (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 29, 2016)

NinjaChristian said:


> I have been exploring martial talk for a while, so I finally decided to join up. I have been practicing taekwondo for two years, and I am currently a green belt (6th gup). I practice taekwondo because I love to practice taekwondo; I am flexible and athletic so I enjoy the full body work out that taekwondo practice provides. I also practice because I want to be able to defend myself if the need arises, but still; I just enjoy jumping, spinning around, then landing a kick (fancy moves reserved for show; I am most likely just going to punch to the head or back kick to the stomach. ). I hope to learn a lot from the plethora of martial arts experience people have on this forum, maybe pose a question of my own from time to time.


Hi Welcome aboard! Is there a significance in your username NinjaChristian?


----------



## NinjaChristian (Feb 29, 2016)

"Ninja" refers to my martial arts practice, and "Christian" refers to my dedication to Christ.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## Jenna (Mar 1, 2016)

NinjaChristian said:


> "Ninja" refers to my martial arts practice, and "Christian" refers to my dedication to Christ.


I had hoped it was as straightforward as that  Jump in and post some, easiest way to get started


----------



## NinjaChristian (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't have a clue what to post.. or where to post. Could you give me an idea?


----------



## ShawnP (Mar 1, 2016)

NinjaChristian said:


> I don't have a clue what to post.. or where to post. Could you give me an idea?


Welcome and the thread names are kind of self explanatory, Since you study and practice TKD then post any TKD questions you may have in this thread here Tae-Kwon-Do


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 1, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 2, 2016)

NinjaChristian said:


> I don't have a clue what to post.. or where to post. Could you give me an idea?


Click 'active topics' at the top, and it will show the most recently posted-in threads. If one looks interesting, read through, and if you have an opinion comment! Simple as that


----------



## Tames D (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 15, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 9, 2016)

Welcome to MT! I saw on another thread in the TKD forum that you're Chung Do Kwan. I'm Chung Do Kwan, as well....and a Christian for that matter.


----------

